# UN40ES6100 Bleedthrough/flashlighting



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I've researched this and other LED TV's thoroughly prior to purchase, being last weekend. I do have the issues of bleedthrough, flashlighting in lower corners, and clouding. Do I exchange this TV with another set (HHGREGG) or is this just what the deal is? I don't want to play the panel lottery and exchange tv after tv. If there is something to look for on this models tv panel, as far as date, serial number, or someway of identifying crappy panels, please advise. If this is just what the deal is, as far as edge lit led tv's, then advise on that as well. I'll deal with it, if the latter is the case...however, if there is a definite way of detecting the crummy panels, then I'll exchange this $1K tv to find the best one. Thank you, DM


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You may want to take a look over at the avsforum. I don't know if anyone here has and/or tracks that kind of knowledge.


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Dogg said:


> You may want to take a look over at the avsforum. I don't know if anyone here has and/or tracks that kind of knowledge.


Yep, posted over yonder...uh, me thinks until the LED tech. is perfected, try sticking to plasma is the solution. Perhaps a bit more juice to operate, but if it's night viewing one is trying to accomplish, there isn't any other way. take care


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That has, and likely will be the case for quite awhile and is one of the reasons plasma is still around. LCD, regardless of the type of lighting used, has to be backlit to be visible, thus they will never have true black.


----------

